# LGb White Pass Diesel



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Does anyone out there have a used motor that will fit in a LGB White Pass Diesel?

$60 for a new one is a little high and I need one with life left in it.

Please contact Bubba at 402-490-0779 .

Thanks

Bubba


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

if one of you rmotors has failed 
depending upon the amount of usage 
you might like to see if one of the brushes have hung up 
which causes the motor to stop 

i had this happen on my WPY and after i freed the brush it was much better 

dont have any motors for you


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Train-Li has new motors for 52.95. 

You never know if a used motor was over oiled/greased and this shortens the life drastically. 

I would go with new.


----------

